# Pics of Georgia and Alabama Openers



## jeremyledford (Nov 29, 2012)

Found a few birds along the way and had some good times with the family...
What'd ya'll think about the opener(s) this year?


Georgia






Alabama


----------



## Bdub (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats freaking awesome! One of these days all of my scouting and time will pay off like that..... i hope. Congrats I bet that was a lot of fun.


----------



## vrooom (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like I know where to head this weekend and next weekend


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

vrooom said:


> Looks like I know where to head this weekend and next weekend



Yeah if you want to run over coots in the middle of the lake...have fun!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

y'all murdered them!! Looks like some good times.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 29, 2012)

vrooom said:


> Looks like I know where to head this weekend and next weekend



You talking about GA or Al?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You talking about GA or Al?



We will hit both. Just make sure that web has that boat gas'd up sohn!


----------



## vrooom (Nov 29, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You talking about GA or Al?



Obv al this weekend and ga this weekend. Know where both those pics are


----------



## nickf11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Well the GA one is in someone's driveway and the AL one you can probably tell what lake they're on but that's an awfully big lake. Good luck finding em. 

Congrats on the birds in both states. Awesome.


----------



## trophyslayer (Nov 29, 2012)

thats a heck of a gadwall sittin on top of the pile in the second pic


----------



## georgiaboy94 (Dec 2, 2012)

Unless you want everyone and their brother hunting with y'all, you may not want to post pics where it's obvious where y'all are at. Just a little advice, but anyway good hunts none the less.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 3, 2012)

Yea that oyster bar on saturday night is hoppin sometimes! Those cabins are just good enough for some shut eye too.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2012)

nickf11 said:


> Well the *GA one is in someone's driveway* and the AL one you can probably tell what lake they're on but that's an awfully big lake. Good luck finding em.
> 
> Congrats on the birds in both states. Awesome.



Erroneous, good sir.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 3, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> Erroneous, good sir.



Sorry, someone's front yard. Or in front of the cabin they stayed at. (Guess I dont stay there) Either way, it's not revealing the location where they shot the birds. And the Alabama pic reveals the lake (if you know it) but there ain't no way you're gonna find the spot they were in based on that pic.

That being said posting pics revealing the lake itself isn't a good thing either. All that does is attract sky-busting cyber scouters to the body of water you like to hunt and that won't do any good for anyone. I would not have posted those pics (I never post successful public land hunts) but its his prerogative to do so if he wants.

Congrats again man on two fine hunts.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

Obviously yall have never hunted that lake. You can see hundreds of birds all morning and watch a guy 200 yards from you limit out while you kill nothing. A pic like that aint going to help nobody. You still have to camp out starting Wednesday and sit on that spot all weekend or you aint gonna kill SQUAT.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Obviously yall have never hunted that lake. You can see hundreds of birds all morning and watch a guy 200 yards from you limit out while you kill nothing. A pic like that aint going to help nobody. You still have to camp out starting Wednesday and sit on that spot all weekend or you aint gonna kill SQUAT.



exactly.  and the GA picture, its obvious where it is, what ramp was used, and i could begin to surmise a general area of birds being taken.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Dec 3, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> exactly.  and the GA picture, its obvious where it is, what ramp was used, and i could begin to surmise a general area of birds being taken.



I can actually tell the exact spot they were hunting by the camo patterns of the clothing, guns, and also the blind setup on the boat.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> I can actually tell the exact spot they were hunting by the camo patterns of the clothing, guns, and also the blind setup on the boat.


Buddy, there's not a public body of H2O within 700 miles that Rugger doesn't know something about. Post up a pic of your spot and see if he's not sitting there waiting for you.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2012)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Buddy, there's not a public body of H2O within 700 miles that Rugger doesn't know something about. Post up a pic of your spot and see if he's not sitting there waiting for you.



lol 

how you been stranger


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> lol
> 
> how you been stranger


Been real good! And you?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2012)

been well.  wishing it would get cold


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Good to hear. A little front would be good wouldnt it? Despite the weather I've had a pretty good season so far. Heading to Tunica Co. tomorrow if you want to go.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 3, 2012)

wish i could man.  gotta work


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 3, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Obviously yall have never hunted that lake. You can see hundreds of birds all morning and watch a guy 200 yards from you limit out while you kill nothing. A pic like that aint going to help nobody. You still have to camp out starting Wednesday and sit on that spot all weekend or you aint gonna kill SQUAT.



Yep and I've seen it happen. It'll blow your mind.


----------



## Waterfowlwizard (Dec 3, 2012)

I passed out on that couch once!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2012)

Waterfowlwizard said:


> I passed out on that couch once!


If you could see the top half of the house you would see that it has a red light in the fixture.


----------



## rspringer (Dec 3, 2012)

I have eaten lunch on the picnic table!


----------



## badhaircut13 (Dec 4, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> Obviously yall have never hunted that lake. You can see hundreds of birds all morning and watch a guy 200 yards from you limit out while you kill nothing. A pic like that aint going to help nobody. You still have to camp out starting Wednesday and sit on that spot all weekend or you aint gonna kill SQUAT.



Thank you. There are ducks on every lake some more than others. I'm sure they were not the only ones hunting that. Day they were in the right spot at the right time and it paid off.


----------



## jeremyledford (Dec 5, 2012)

badhaircut13 said:


> Thank you. There are ducks on every lake some more than others. I'm sure they were not the only ones hunting that. Day they were in the right spot at the right time and it paid off.



Exactly bud. There are birds on many lakes. But birds being on the lake and birds being in the boat are two different things. I did my homework and it paid off. 

I appreciate the comments guys.


----------

